# Suche Film aus meiner Kindheit



## Hänschen (28. März 2013)

Hallo, kennt jemand ein Filmforum oer sowas wo man einen Film suchen kann von etwa 1978, der da in den Kinos lief.

Ich kenn da leider nur noch eine Filmszene wo so ein Typ eine auf einem "Ständer" montierte Maske bedient und damit besondere Kräfte bekommt 

War glaub 3 Jahre damals deswegen recht traumatisch/abstrakt, aber würds mir mal ganz reinziehn.


PS: es war glaub so ein Latino/Italo Typ als Hauptdarsteller.


----------



## Hänschen (30. März 2013)

OK, vergesst es.

Im Netz zu suchen (vor allem mit Google) ist fast sinnlos geworden, bei dem ganzen Gerümpel was da kommt.


----------



## YuT666 (31. März 2013)

Jetzt lass dir halt mal Zeit ... 

Für solche Anfragen sind "meine Freunde" im OFDB-Forum die Richtigen ... dort findet man "fast" alles ...

Gemeinschaftsforum - Index


----------



## Hänschen (1. April 2013)

Das Forum benutzt Java, und da hab ich Angst vor Exploits,Viren etc.


----------



## YuT666 (1. April 2013)

Wie du meinst. Wollte nur helfen.


----------



## Hänschen (2. April 2013)

Ich denk noch mal drüber nach


----------



## YuT666 (2. April 2013)

Vergiß es. Bist mir ne ganze Ecke zu eigenartig. Bedankst dich nie für irgendetwas und weißt eh alles besser. Aus dem OFDB würden sie dich eh wieder rauswerfen.

Who cares ... schönes Leben noch


----------



## Hänschen (15. April 2013)

Hier kriegt jeder seinen Schaden 

Früher oder später, nur die jüngsten sind sane 


Edit: Wie könnte das Filmsche heissen gucken will


----------



## Hänschen (4. Mai 2013)

Harhar ich hab den Film gefunden nachdem ich auf Amazon unter "Filme und TV Diskussionen" einen Thread eröffnet habe.

Da kam der Tipp mit Liste von Superheldenfilmen .


Es war der Puma-Man 



 Edit: so ein Mist, mitten in der Szene wo er zum ersten Mal abhebt lassen die Filmemacher den Film flackern ... tja sowas geht ja mal gar nicht - dann guck ich mir den Schinken halt nicht zuende an ^^


----------

